# Questions about the UAE



## ITLeader (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Have been considering an expatriate move to the Middle East (UAE, Qatar), and had some questions:

1. Salaries: My own profile would be a senior manager in the ICT area (business with technical), perhaps a level below the CIO/CTO (business driver for technology). What kind of salary can I expect? I checked the payscale website, but it does not mention: are these monthly or yearly?

2. My own origin: I am of Indian origin/descent, but a EU national. I have been told by many, that skin colour and descent plays a substantial role in the jobs you can get in the UAE.



3. Passports: I am told that employers take away your passports once you start working there, is that almost a universal thing? Even for professional employees?


4. What are the usual fringe benefits, i.e. what's included in the salary?

- medical?
- car?
- insurances? (home? car? medical?)
- housing?

5. what is the average work environment in real-life like? 5 day weeks? 8 hour days?

6. Day care facilities: are there decent day care facilities available?

Thanks a lot.

Kind regards!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html


----------



## ITLeader (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello!

Thanks for the reply and the link, may I ask some clarifications:

One bed apartment – from AED 35 - 70K
Two Bed apartment – from AED 50 - 90k
Villas 3 bed - AED 120 – 180k
Villa 4 bed - AED 140 - 200k
Villa 5 bed - AED 160 – 250k 

*Is this per month/year?*

And where can I find a salary and payscale level?


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

ITLeader said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for the reply and the link, may I ask some clarifications:
> 
> ...


Since you already a leader and that too in IT so it shouldn't have to be too difficult.
Rent amounts are per year. You cant find salary/pay-scale easily here as it vary too much but i believe 30mins of google will give you some idea.


----------

